# Disc Brake Wheels in 700c - Best Options?



## bike867 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm building up a commuter/travel bike and will be going with disc brakes on a 700c wheelset with a SRAM groupset (likely Apex with compact up front and 11x32 in the rear). 

Would it be best to just get something like an XT/XTR hubset and a lightweight rim and have it built up? The rim doesn't have to bear the brunt of braking, so I was wondering what people might recommend. I'm 190, so I'm guessing we're talking about supporting up to 240 pounds and handle the rigors of using a disk brake to stop. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions. 135mm spacing on the rear, of course.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bike867 said:


> Would it be best to just get something like an XT/XTR hubset and a lightweight rim and have it built up?


I was facing the same question 18 months ago. I went with Velocity VXC hoops on a custom build and have not for a moment regretted the choice. They're on my daily commuter and have seen two winters now (and their resulting potholes) without complaint.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Plenty of hub options. I like Shimano, though XT is pretty heavy, if that matters to you. But between my roomate and I we have like 4 different versions of the XT hub and all have been super reliable. Two are the newer 775(?) versions and have been flawless on my 29er and his touring bike. Of course there are lots of other options as well. There have been some reports of the freehub bodies not holding up under heavier riders, but I've never encountered this in person, and consider that there are a LOT of XT hubs out there, most of which are fine. Also mountain biking will probably put more torque on a freehub than touring, especially if you aren't using ultra low gears, like with one of those new 36t cassettes.

The SRAM X.9 hubs are also getting good reviews. Cheap and light.

Even though it's rim brake compatible, the Dyad from Velocity is a nice balance of width, strength, and weight for touring IMO, and it does come in a non machined sidewall version. I think even though you're on the road using discs, you don't want to underbuild the wheel. Though maybe you can get away with something lighter on the front than the rear. For disc only the VXC, also from Velocity, could do you well. Then there's also some Stans offerings. Maybe the 355 if you're not planning on running narrow high pressure tires.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you should consider doing a build with a pair of White Industries hubs. Their mountain bike hubs are brilliant looking, somewhat light, very durable, and inexpensive. Pair that with either a Kinlin 270 or a 355 like m_s suggested depending on the tire you plan to run and youll be ready to rock and roll.


----------



## bike867 (Feb 2, 2011)

Update:

I sent an email query out to a few notable wheelbuilders, only one replied.

Getting a quote on the White Industries MI5 hubs (36 spoke) laced to the Velocity Synergy O/C. I'm hoping the O/C rim will allow for more even spoke tension in the rear, and will help with the front too since it will have the disc on one side that should help. This is a bit spendy, for sure, but it should last a "real long time" and be pretty bomb proof.

Any opinion on gauge of spokes to use? Straight 14, 14-15-14 double-butted, other?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's a whole plethora of choices for you - and all on one page too -

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/hybrid/comfort/city-rear-135/cat_46.html


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bike867 said:


> Any opinion on gauge of spokes to use? Straight 14, 14-15-14 double-butted, other?


I used DT Competition (14/15). No complaints.


----------

